# pronunciation



## dardle reesraf (Oct 31, 2009)

my mate and i have this *massive* ongoing argument, about the pronunciation of certain 40k phrases. so help me out here, or alternatively, make me look like a tool. what do think? and does anyone else have this problem?

*1: necrons:* neck-rons *or* nee-crons

*2: tyranids:* tie-ran-ids *or* teer-an-ids

these are the big two that really get us. especially necrons.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

im fairly sure its
neck-rons and teer-an-ids


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Agree with Kale, Neck-rons and Teer-anids.

ElTanko


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Everyone I have ever heard has said Neck-rons, but Tyranids I have heard both in pretty equal measure as the names origin is likely Tyranny (Teer-nids) or Tyrant (Tie-ran-ids). I would suggest the latter is more prevelant.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Neck-rons.

For Tyranids, I usually hear it pronounced Ti-ra-nids. Phoneme-wise: 'Ti' rhyming with 'with', 'ra' rhyming with 'and', and 'nids' is self-explanatory.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If necrons was to be pronounced _nee-crons_ it would be spelt that way. Tier-a-nid is how Phil Kelly pronounced it when I managed to have a chat with him a few years ago at an event in Dublin.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The one that gets me is when people pronounce MacCragge wrong. I've been playing against people who call it Ma-crajh-ee. Figure that one out.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I know it's not a pronunciation thing, but if I see one more person type 'Emperor' as 'Emporer' I may _actually explode for real_. Large Blast. No cover saves.


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

agree with Kale here but I just say nids........


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

In Dow2 the characters say tear-a-nids which is how I say it but it seems a bit strange given that they are named after the first planet the were seen at, Tyran which I would pronounce like Tyrant.

Necrons are Neckrons thoug, anyone who says different are as bad as people who drop french words into general conversation. (Unless of course they are speaking in french, in which case its kinda hard not to...)


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

how about lascannons? I say its laz not laze.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i say laz not laze but one of my friends says lass, but he is part scottish ,and if anyone wants to know
catachan is pronounced
kat-a-kan
it says so in white dwarf


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

I think i've been saying Khorne wrong.... but come on! do they want us to think he cereal?!


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

Chaosrider said:


> I think i've been saying Khorne wrong.... but come on! do they want us to think he cereal?!


what, youve never had a bowl of Bezerker Bites™?

The cereal that owns the fuck out of breakfast?


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I know it's not a pronunciation thing, but if I see one more person type 'Emperor' as 'Emporer' I may _actually explode for real_. Large Blast. No cover saves.


Like me??? Haha! Im dyslixic i cant help! My spelling an reading is so bad! FREE LAPTOP AND EXTRA TIME IN EXAMS FTW!!! :victory:


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

The one that bothers me is Zoanthropes. I have heard Zonthops, Zanthrapes, and Zoanthope.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

bakoren said:


> The one that bothers me is Zoanthropes. I have heard Zonthops, Zanthrapes, and Zoanthope.


I say that as Zone-thrope which is probably just a contraction of Zo-an-thrope.

What about Lysander? Most people in my group says it as Lice-ander but I keep saying it as Li-sander. Who is right?!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

i say it like lie-sander


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

What really grinds my gears is people pronouncing Tzeentch as Sneetch or Ta-zae-nch. My friend pronounces Howling Banshees as 'Howling Bananshees'. How, I know not.

Midnight


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I may feel a little dumb here, but I could never figure out how to pronounce Roboute Guilliman correctly. Is it French?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

What gets me is Primarch. Is it pronounced "Primark" (like the shop) or do you pronounce the "-ch"? The local GW guys say "Primark", but I'm still not so sure.

The "Lion" in Lion El'Johnson. Is it like "Leon", or so you actually pronounce it "Lion"?

And also, Roboute Guilliman I think is like "Ro-boot Gull-i-man". Trust me, I play Ultramarines and was born in France. I might still be wrong though.

Um... C'tan? I assume it is a Latinised style hard-C, yes?

Most Eldar words. Yn'gir, Mon'keigh, so on. Although I suppose we aren't supposed to be able to pronounce those.

Some people pronounce Marneus "Marines", which they deserve to be shot for.

Ursarkar Creed being pronounced "You-ka-sar" Creed, which is also execution worthy.

The list goes on.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Primark. 100% sure.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always pronounced it 

Tie-ran-ids
Primark
Ro-boot Gilly-man

Mon'keigh is pronounced Mon-kay, being a little GW joke


----------



## zeroblackstar (Feb 16, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> What really grinds my gears is people pronouncing Tzeentch as Sneetch or Ta-zae-nch. My friend pronounces Howling Banshees as 'Howling Bananshees'. How, I know not.
> 
> Midnight


Bananshees? :laugh:

Ill be having nightmares of giant screaming yellow fruit assaulting me and reducing me to WS1...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

There are two that really piss me off. 

People pronounce Kasrkin as Car-skin, instead of the proper Kaz-er-kin
I hear Bjorn pronounced Bah-jorn alot instead of the proper B-yorn

Also one of the players at my place calls is a Chim-Era (like chimp) instead of Kai-mera.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

As for Lion El'Johnson, I always thought of it as a form of "Lionel Johnson"....figured it was probably the guys name who came up with the Dark Angels, or some friends name, and that the creator was attempting to be clever...

As for Tyranids, I had always pronounced it as Tur-An-ids, until playing DoW2 and hearing it prounounced as Teer-a-Nids...so thats whats stuck in my minds voice now

Primarch = Prime-Ark
C'Tan = See-Tan or perhaps Say-tan?? or Seh-tan??
Yn'gir = Een-Gear
Mon'Keigh = Mon-Kay or Mon-kee, still undecided

As far a Chimera ( Kai-Mare-ah) goes I pronounced that as Chim-merah for way too long lol...especially considering my first name is Chris, lol....embarassing....:wink:

Lysander = Lie-sand-ur

anyhow thats my take on them...:grin:


Edit: forgot 1 : Tzeentch = Zeen-ch


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

BearingTheWord said:


> As for Lion El'Johnson, I always thought of it as a form of "Lionel Johnson"....figured it was probably the guys name who came up with the Dark Angels, or some friends name, and that the creator was attempting to be clever...


he's a poet don't remember what century, but im fairly sure he was named after a poet with that name


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I always though it was pronounced k-tan (cuh-tan)

seh-tan always sounded like they wish they were the devil...

We say it Prime-ark round 'ere


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Arcane said:


> People pronounce Kasrkin as Car-skin, instead of the proper Kaz-er-kin


I've always pronounced that one kass-rrr-kin...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i just say head smurf...

but really i would be inclined to say gillyman :/


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, I always thought of it as Gull-i-man.

I think that Kasrkins are pronounced like they are on DoW, but without the stupid accent. Kassakuns. I don't buy the Kat-a-kan business, even if it is official. I pronounce it Cat-a-chan.

Is Maugan Ra 'M-ow-gan' or Morgan?

Midnight


----------

